# Headless Harry.



## propman (Feb 19, 2005)

I got myself a headless harry prop at wal-mart for 12 bucks. It was 70 % off and they priced it wrong, so I got 3 dollars off of the marked down price. Thw problem it, it hardly works. When the head starts to lift up, it stops, then starts to jidder and shake. You push it a pit, and it starts up again, then stops a 2nd time. This even continues on it's way down. Is there any ideas as to what is wrong with it?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Sounds like a gear is stuck or has something stuck in the teeth? In essence, to me it sounds as if the gears are not lining up right and the teeth are hitting each other. Other opinions?


----------



## CraigInPA (Sep 28, 2007)

It may just need to be lubricated. 

My Gemmy pirate from last season exhibited similar symptoms when I pulled him out thie year. There aren't any bearings in the neck movement of the pirate, just plastic gears spinning on a post. The lubricant they used had gelled. I cleaned it off and replaced it with white lithium grease. Problem solved.

If kmart has any left, I'd see if I could do a swap. Otherwise, you'll have to pull it apart. Careful on the clothing. It's typically stapled on and will need to be re-stapled when you replace it.


----------



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

I would not be so concerned if it was just 3.00 man. I do hope you can get it fixed though.


----------

